# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري برنامج برنامج صانع الثيمات لجوالات n73 _ n93 _ n80

## abede7

السلام عليكم   هذا البرنامج جميل جدا جدا جدا  
بحيث إنك تحمله على جهازك وانت بنفسك تسوي الثيم اللي انت تبيه 
البرنامج حليو وما يطلب منك غير صورة الثيم اللي انت تبي تسويه  
وكمان لون الخط بتاع الثيم  
وبس وهو يساويلك الثيم .... طبعا تقدر تسوي له _ للثيم الجديد _ نغمة و كمان تغير شكل الصورة في القائمة  
البرنامج أنصحكم إنكم تحملونه إذا تبون تسوون شكل أجهزتكم جنان   للتحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
بالتوفيق باذن الله

----------


## gsm_bouali

> السلام عليكم   هذا البرنامج جميل جدا جدا جدا  
> بحيث إنك تحمله على جهازك وانت بنفسك تسوي الثيم اللي انت تبيه 
> البرنامج حليو وما يطلب منك غير صورة الثيم اللي انت تبي تسويه  
> وكمان لون الخط بتاع الثيم  
> وبس وهو يساويلك الثيم .... طبعا تقدر تسوي له _ للثيم الجديد _ نغمة و كمان تغير شكل الصورة في القائمة  
> البرنامج أنصحكم إنكم تحملونه إذا تبون تسوون شكل أجهزتكم جنان   للتحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

   
شكرا لك أخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع 
الرجاء التثبت من ربط التحميل فهو لايعمل   تم التعديل وشكرا   ThemeDIY_     * * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   **

----------

